# Custom Drysuits worth the money?



## DesertRatonIce (Jan 1, 2015)

I am in the market for a new Drysuit. I know their have been a few of these threads this winter. My question: Has anybody had a custom Drysuit made for them? Worth it?


Victor


Woke up this morning at 10:13.


----------



## bdf48 (Mar 4, 2010)

What part of the suit to you think that you need to be customized? I would think unless you are super tall or odd sized then you wouldnt need a custom suit. I have a regular kokatat gmer and it might be a bit baggy when hiking around and scouting, but not really an issue and dont notice anything when in the boat.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Kayak Academy has information on custom dry suits.

I don't think having a custom dry suit is worth the money to me as mentioned above I get by just fine with a loose fit any way.

But, if a person has unique fit requirements or just wants a bit more comfort and has the money, go for it.


----------



## DesertRatonIce (Jan 1, 2015)

Here is my issue. I am right in between sizes. I hike alot in my suit when kayaking in colder days. I also may swim some. It really isn't that big of an issue but it is something in all of my years boating that I never gave a thought about so I decided to drop a thread and see what could come of it.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Probably note worth it unless you have some special needs and perhaps what you're planning to use it for. My suit is certainly too "fat" for me, but I only wear it with a PFD & skirt on, which cinch up all the material.


----------



## DesertRatonIce (Jan 1, 2015)

Well I just put up a wanted to buy ad. I'm now looking for a Medium kokatat Gore Tex front entry Drysuit w socks. If anybody knows anybody looking to sell theirs, holla at me. 

Thanks


Woke up this morning at 10:13.


----------



## Favre (Nov 17, 2010)

I personally had two different Kokatat suits customized for me. Being thin with long limbs, I chose to order a large with 2" arm extensions and an inch added to the torso. I could have ordered an XL but thought I'd go with the custom. It was pretty reasonably priced to do so.


----------



## SKeen (Feb 23, 2009)

I considered adding a custom dropseat for duecedrops but decided that the trade off of possible discomfort from the butt zipper wasn't worth the risk.


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

DesertRatonIce said:


> Well I just put up a wanted to buy ad. I'm now looking for a Medium kokatat Gore Tex front entry Drysuit w socks. If anybody knows anybody looking to sell theirs, holla at me.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Check Boatertalk and Kayak Academy. You can buy one today at a great price if you're so inclined.


----------



## DesertRatonIce (Jan 1, 2015)

I checked both sites. They don't have the medium I am looking for. I also have wanted to buy ads an boater talk and have sent emails to kayak academy. Thanks for mentioning this.


Woke up this morning at 10:13.


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

DesertRatonIce said:


> I checked both sites. They don't have the medium I am looking for. I also have wanted to buy ads an boater talk and have sent emails to kayak academy. Thanks for mentioning this.
> 
> 
> Woke up this morning at 10:13.


Be sure to check them regularly as inventory turns over pretty frequently. You can set up email alerts on BT. Also, don't forget fleabay. Happy hunting!


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

I love my OS Systems drysuit. They do custom sizing, and their repair work is excellent. I got lucky and found one twelve years ago on the rack at Andy & Bax that fit me perfectly ( I am an odd body type) and I had them do a full set of gaskets last year. They pressure tested it, repaired two leaks and fixed a seam at no extra charge. My decade old suit is like new again 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

Learch said:


> I love my OS Systems drysuit. They do custom sizing, and their repair work is excellent. I got lucky and found one twelve years ago on the rack at Andy & Bax that fit me perfectly ( I am an odd body type) and I had them do a full set of gaskets last year. They pressure tested it, repaired two leaks and fixed a seam at no extra charge. My decade old suit is like new again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


I have friends with OS suits and they love them too. They also give a pretty hefty instructor discount I think.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

I have a custom os suit and it is great. Great because as a tall, large, long waisted, and muscular woman nothing else fits. But their custom is not form fitting by any means.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## DesertRatonIce (Jan 1, 2015)

Interesting y'all, thanks for the os system suits beta. I have heard of them before but for some reason always thought they were more for scuba diving. I'm curious if they give pro deals out? Does anybody have contact info for a rep?


Woke up this morning at 10:13.


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

I am definitely an odd size. short and stocky. Like a tree stump, or a dwarf,(like from the hobbit, not reality TV, ya bastids.) but slightly less hairy. 5'7" and 235 lbs. XXL shoulders and M length inseam. but XL width. hows that for WTF sizing...

I was able to get a prodeal through a FireDept. friend, and have a custom XXL GMER made. and although I needed 5" off inseam, and 3" off arms, they would only do 3" off the legs and 2" off the arms. SO, I have a sweet custom top of the line, baggy-ass Drysuit. 
it works. for sure. I just was HOPING, that for almost a G, I could get my actual dimensions. But seeing as how kokatat are very good at what they do, I am sure there was some issues with constructing it that i am unaware of. Honestly its no big deal, except If it ever were to fill up with water, due to zipper fail or whatever circumstance, on a swim, then it would fill a lot more volume of water. and that would suck.gigantically. so i double check my zippers always, and btw speaking of zippers. zipperwax is a crucial addition to owning a drysuit. 

And if anyone is in northern NM, ABQ/SF area, and needs, i can still order Kokatat through my friend, she is an official dealer.... pm me if that sounds helpful. 

Last thought.... several friends are set to order the Level six Emperor suit from NRS. It looks pretty damn sweet for the price. lighter weight for sure, then goretex, but till H20 proof, and pretty darn stylish.and $$$ less then kokatat on proform.
I have their drytop and its good for 3season paddling. 
If i were getting a new drysuit I would stick with kokatat, and go Icon. (if i had the $$)
http://kokatat.com/products-custom-dry-suits-products-custom-dry-suits-gore-tex-icon-dry-suit-men-custom-html.html

http://www.nrs.com/product/23161.01/level-six-emperor-kayak-drysuit


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Yes they (OS) give discounts, If I recall it was like 20% off if you were a member of any water organization. AWW counted for me. It has been half a dozen years and my memory can be questionable when it comes to storage of data information for boating gear..

Scuba is their main market


----------



## SKeen (Feb 23, 2009)

I am wary of the longevity of anything that is waterproof and not gore-tex. I have seen several NRS drysuits and tops last with good waterproof quality for about a year and then they just seem to turn into soggy sponges. Goretex on the other hand may need a little bit of reconditioning to maintain full water beading properties, but will basically stay fully waterproof for a lifetime. The GMER I bought 5 years ago is just as dry as the day I bought it and it has well over 100 days used.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

Kokatat Gore-tex GMER dry suit 2014 used once - $650 (Carson)


----------



## DesertRatonIce (Jan 1, 2015)

Brendo 
Thanks for the beta on that Drysuit. I pulled the trigger and bought her. I received it this morning and went boating. Kokatats are worth the extra coin. I was dry and warm. Much thanks to all who gave me some advice. 

Victor


Woke up this morning at 10:13.


----------

